# Share your home made attachments



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I got the idea from grnspot110, so I can't take all the credit. But I did my own build and it's my first attachment i've made. I'm sure there will be more to come! This is my fork lift attachment on my JD 790 using the quick disconnect setup.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good, nice welds! How did you cut the square holes in the top plate? Bye


----------



## joshdeere (Feb 27, 2011)

I built the front grapple/brush rake attachment, the rear rotating grapple is a Valby.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That is very impressive! I think it's great that so many people are turning their hand to making their own implements, rather than buying them. That looks stronger then most factory ones I've seen. Keep up the good work.Bye


----------



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

Now that is awesome! I've seen those in magazines and thought they would be really handy. 

I bought the forks and upper and lower bars on ebay, so they came with the notches in the right place.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job Josh! :thumbsup:

I was just passing along assistance I'd gotten from this & other forums. I believe that's the idea, to help where you can! 

While I'm here, this is the chain box, grille guard, forks & boom I made for my 790;


----------



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I love the chain box, that's a great idea!

The boom on the front--does it do a good job? When you have a load on your front end and start to pick it up, does it tend to 'let down' before it gets pressure built up to actually pick up? Mine does it when I have a load and I've already got the object off the ground, stop, and then go to pickup again.


----------

